# found really old Magic Kingdom tickets in my grandpa's house, r they worth anything?



## chris4disney

My Grandfather past away a week ago and my mom has since been sorting through all the stuff in my grandparents home.  They had lived there for over 40+ yrs so you can imagine the collection of stuff...   

Anyways, she came across these two booklets the are some kind of tickets for the Magic Kingdom.  It appears that when ever these tickets were issued (can't find a date on them) that there wasn't a charge to get in the park, but you paid for this booklet of small tickets to ride rides catagorized A thru E, I think.  I left the tickets in my desk at work, or else I would give exact wording on them.  The back of the this booklet has a price of like $6.00 so I know it has to be old!!  

Am I correct in that sometime in the past you didn't have to pay to enter the park, but paid for tickets to ride certain rides?  Any idea how old these tickets are and if they would be worth anything.   One booklet has one ticket left, the second booklet has 3 tickets left.  

If it helps, I can scan these tickets tomorrow and post them on here. SEE PICS ON POST #14!

Thanks!


----------



## larryz

If I remember, there was a nominal admission charge to the Magic Kingdom, and additional payment (in tickets labelled "A" thru "E") to ride the rides.  It's where we get the expression "E-ticket Attraction."

Collectors might find them desirable.  Don't tear out the tickets!

Google "Disney ticket coupon book"

Oh, and sorry to hear about your Grandfather...


----------



## JenLanDisney

Here's a description of Disneyland coupon books:
http://www.justdisney.com/Features/tickets.html


----------



## seashoreCM

The "general admission" was via a coupon called the "transportation ticket". You surrendered that when getting on the monorail or ferry. (Hand stamps were used if you wanted to leave the park and come back later.)

A complete book, transportation ticket and all, can be exchanged for a one day base ticket. (or two day base ticket if the original was a two day book, with two transportation tickets.) For a partly used book, the individual ride coupons have trade in value I think the values range from 25 cents to a dollar each.

When Epcot opened, Disney changed to the current "pay one price, unlimited rides that day" ticketing system.


----------



## PrincessBetsy

chris4disney said:


> My Grandfather past away a week ago and my mom has since been sorting through all the stuff in my grandparents home.  They had lived there for over 40+ yrs so you can imagine the collection of stuff...
> 
> Anyways, she came across these two booklets the are some kind of tickets for the Magic Kingdom.  It appears that when ever these tickets were issued (can't find a date on them) that there wasn't a charge to get in the park, but you paid for this booklet of small tickets to ride rides catagorized A thru E, I think.  I left the tickets in my desk at work, or else I would give exact wording on them.  The back of the this booklet has a price of like $6.00 so I know it has to be old!!
> 
> Am I correct in that sometime in the past you didn't have to pay to enter the park, but paid for tickets to ride certain rides?  Any idea how old these tickets are and if they would be worth anything.   One booklet has one ticket left, the second booklet has 3 tickets left.
> 
> If it helps, I can scan these tickets tomorrow and post them on here.
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry to hear about your Grandfather   When the MK first opened you bought a ticket booklet for the rides.  E tickets were for thrill rides (space mountain, ect.).  Disney collectors would probably be interested in purchasing them.  That would be neat if you could scan them


----------



## Best Aunt

I believe they were using these coupon books in 1976.  Can't tell you when they started or when they stopped.  I remember there were never enough tickets for the good (E) rides, so you would try to convince your parents to buy another booklet even though you still had some tickets left.

If one of your booklets has 1 ticket left, and 1 booklet has 3 tickets left - I bet they aren't the E tickets!


----------



## chris4disney

thanks for your input everyone.  I'll try to scan them tomorrow for all the other Disney freaks out there that would enjoy looking at them!


----------



## TinkerbelleMom

Best Aunt said:


> I believe they were using these coupon books in 1976.  Can't tell you when they started or when they stopped.  I remember there were never enough tickets for the good (E) rides, so you would try to convince your parents to buy another booklet even though you still had some tickets left.
> 
> If one of your booklets has 1 ticket left, and 1 booklet has 3 tickets left - I bet they aren't the E tickets!



My first trip was in '76, and I know we had them, I too remember bugging mom and dad for extra tickets!  We went yearly until we moved to FL, I think in '80 or '81 they went to the choice of all day or tickets, we chose the all day pass, and I remember mom buying a Mickey pin to stick them to our shirts, then eventually all day.  Everyone always saved the unused tickets, and then passed them on to friends and family for their trip...I seem to remember there were always A tickets leftover, never any of the "good" ones.


----------



## skier_pete

Are they complete booklets? If so, I would be VERY interested in those tickets. You can PM me if you would like. Even a partial book might interest me.

*********


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

My first trip was in 1979 and the booklets WERE used that year.  We made a second trip in 1981 and they WERE NOT in use and we were so relieved because like the PP stated there were never enough E tickets.


----------



## TunaSled

OMG post pics please.


----------



## Jeanieblue114

I have a lot of these tickets left too.  I have been to Disney every year since I was 3 (since 1974) so I think I have pretty much every evolution of ticket Disney has ever made.

Their tickets never expire so they can be traded in.  I did read somewhere that the individual tickets could only be traded if they were in a complete book though (don't know if that is true).  But their trade in value would be minimal.
If you want to sell them, I agree that they are more valuable to collectors.  You could always check ebay to see if similar items are selling and the prices they are getting.

Or, you could put them in a little frame and hang them on the wall.  They make a nice little conversational piece of art.


----------



## rootbeerkid

See http://allears.net/tix/tickethistory.htm - prices and pictures of past tickets.

Might help determine what they are and about when it was purchased.


----------



## chris4disney

rootbeerkid said:


> See http://allears.net/tix/tickethistory.htm - prices and pictures of past tickets.
> 
> Might help determine what they are and about when it was purchased.



Thanks for the link!!!!  Based on that information and looking at my tickets I think these were from 1975.  They are two partial booklets of *Adult 8 Adventure Magic Key ticket book (available to Magic Kingdom Club members only) any 8 attractions in the park.*


----------



## chris4disney

********** said:


> Are they complete booklets? If so, I would be VERY interested in those tickets. You can PM me if you would like. Even a partial book might interest me.
> 
> *********



Yes, I might be interested in selling them, but I need to do some research to figure out what they are worth.


----------



## chartle

Unless its a complete book its probably not worth much.

I did a quick ebay search and found this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/DISNEY-WORLD-A-...in_0?hash=item518ccb3d14&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

If you read the description its not a complete book because they "added" the D and E tickets.

Also its doesn't have the admission ticket.


----------



## RabFlmom

Best Aunt said:


> I believe they were using these coupon books in 1976.  Can't tell you when they started or when they stopped.  I remember there were never enough tickets for the good (E) rides, so you would try to convince your parents to buy another booklet even though you still had some tickets left.
> 
> If one of your booklets has 1 ticket left, and 1 booklet has 3 tickets left - I bet they aren't the E tickets!



I just looked at the one ticket I had saved from the 70s.  I think it is from 73 or 74 during spring break. It was $7.50 for 12 adventures.    E tickets were used for Small world, 20,000 Leagues under the Sea, Country Bear, Jungle Cruise, Pirates of the Caribbean, Hall of Presidents, and the Haunted mansion.  D tickets were for the train, skyway to Fantasyland, grand prix raceway, skyway to tomorrowland, Mickey Mouse review,Tom Sawyers Island,Tiki birds, and the riverboats.  C tickets  we didn't have any left so not sure what they were but I had checked off that we went on flight to the Moon, Peter Pan's flight,  and the tree house so they must have been c's.  B tickets  were for main street cinema, Dumbo, tea party ride, shootin' gallery, and the Mike Fink Keel boats. A tickets were for the Omnibu, horse cars, and main street vehicles.  
You didn't need a ticket for The Walt disney Story, Circle vision,  and If you had Wings.  

Amazingly, there are still 2  E tickets left in it.  The tickets are pre- space mountain so definitley before my 1975 trip when we had the greatest time ever in the Magic Kingdom during the Bi-Centinnial.  That and seeing the space shuttle launch were the things that lured me to Florida in 1976.  LOL  thinking back it might have been a litttle of the "Runaway Bride "Syndrome, though.  LOL  I called off my wedding a week before  it was to happen.  <VBG>


----------



## DisneyNDecember

chris4disney said:


> Thanks for the link!!!!  Based on that information and looking at my tickets I think these were from 1975.  They are two partial booklets of *Adult 8 Adventure Magic Key ticket book (available to Magic Kingdom Club members only) any 8 attractions in the park.*



Wow, that is so cool, I LOVE stuff like that, it takes you back in time & makes you wonder what it was like then & what that day was like for the person who used those tickets !!!! Thank you for scanning those & sharing !!!!! I would have them framed & keep it as my little moment in time from the most magical place on earth!!!!!


----------



## fla4fun

Our family was just talking about ticket books the other day.  We could spend the whole day there with an 8 ticket book because we would sit down in the shade for about a half an hour deciding which ticket to use next.  They used to have booths in the park where you could buy individual tickets if you ran out - a great way to supplement those D and E tickets!  I still have a couple books somewhere with at least one of each kind of ticket in them.

Last time I was in MK, one of the old ticket booths was still there.  It's right next to the Pooh Fastpass kiosks and looked like it sold camera stuff or something like that.


----------



## Best Aunt

RabFlmom said:


> B tickets were for main street cinema, Dumbo, tea party ride, shootin' gallery, and the Mike Fink Keel boats.



Dumbo was a B ticket?  Fascinating!  I would have thought Dumbo would be an E ticket, because for many people it's a Must Do ride.


----------



## chartle

Best Aunt said:


> Dumbo was a B ticket?  Fascinating!  I would have thought Dumbo would be an E ticket, because for many people it's a Must Do ride.



Yes and small world was an E


----------



## jodeeb

I have the same ticket book!!   I found it at my parents right after we returned from our last trip.  I remeber the trip too.   We went in 1975 and the Bicentenial was big.   I have a bunch of pictures from the parade.   All themed for the Bicentenial.   The trees are so small.  Its funny to think that when I went to Walt Disney World at 11, Magic Kingdom WAS WDW.  Its amazing to think what it has turned into.  Wow!


----------



## jodeeb

Thanks to the OP for bringing back some memories of the Magic.   I remember that we were only in the World one day.   We had went with extended family and had such a great time that day.   Although I remember it in glimpses, some of them are as clear as my memory of my last trip in June.  I remeber how magical it was to arive in the park via Monorail.  That in its self set it apart from any other amusment park of its time.   Then I can remember the Castle and Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse.   I cant remember everything, but Space Mountain I can stilll visualize my ride.   My best memory was that late that night when we(aunts, uncles, and cusins) were trying to get into a show, we were absulutely exhausted, a couple Cast members told us we couldnt get into the show( I think it was presidents hall), until we could name all 7 dwarfs.   I think we got to 6 and were guessing ... they kept us struggling for a while then let us in.   I have always remebered that and smiled.   What an impact those CMs had had on me way back then.  Such a little gesture with such a big impact!


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Neat. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DisneyDan71

I found this site online that sells old tickets and park collectibles: www.ownthemagic.com.

Maybe they would be able to tell you the value, year etc...


----------



## jgplimdesign

Remember the booklets from when I was very small. . . I have a few of them in my scrapbook.  My parent's kept a log book when we went on vacation.  They documented everything----cost of gas, lodging, a meal, a soda, a Mickey t-shirt etc.  Anyow. . .the book still exists. . .and it is amazing to read. . .  but. . .what I wanted to say, was that I have some of the parking tickets from my first visit.  50 Cents!?


----------



## bradisgoofy

We have two used books from August 1973. I'd have to look to see what tickets are still there but we did use the tickets while we were there on our honeymoon.


----------



## cap'njack.

Awesome...thanks for posting those they are really neat.


----------



## denisegold

Very cool! If you decide to keep the tickets, maybe you can also find a few photos of your gramps (? and grams) at Disney, and you can make a matted collage- how cool would that be?


----------



## chris4disney

denisegold said:


> Very cool! If you decide to keep the tickets, maybe you can also find a few photos of your gramps (? and grams) at Disney, and you can make a matted collage- how cool would that be?



The funny thing is, when my mom found these tickets, she never knew that her parents went to WDW.  Atleast they never took her there!    So I'd have to believe that they got these from someone else for some reason.


----------



## B&WMickey

fla4fun said:


> Our family was just talking about ticket books the other day.  We could spend the whole day there with an 8 ticket book because we would sit down in the shade for about a half an hour deciding which ticket to use next.  They used to have booths in the park where you could buy individual tickets if you ran out - a great way to supplement those D and E tickets!  I still have a couple books somewhere with at least one of each kind of ticket in them.
> 
> Last time I was in MK, one of the old ticket booths was still there.  It's right next to the Pooh Fastpass kiosks and looked like it sold camera stuff or something like that.





I didnt know that you could buy supplemental tickets.  I remember going in 1978 and wanting to go on a particular ride and my mom telling me we were out of the type of ticket needed for that attraction and they didnt want to spend money to buy a whole book of tickets just to get tickets for just one ride.  It could be they just didn't want to go on whatever ride it was and found a convenient excuse to get me to drop it.

I also remember a funny SNL skit in which a group of people got stuck on Small World for hours when the ride broke down.  One of the characters in the skit started complaining that he couldnt believe they wasted an E-ticket on this ride.


----------



## JeffZ

Boy those pics of the old tix really takes me back. I came across a partial book stashed away in my dad's papers after he passed about 10 yrs ago. I think my brother still has it. I'll have to ask .  It reminds me of a simpler time@ WDW....as it always does.  How many of us have so many memories tied to that reclaimed swampland/orange grove in central Florida????


----------



## PrincessBetsy

chartle said:


> Yes and small world was an E





Thanks for posting a pic of the tickets.  They are so neat!


----------



## Redheaded Sunshine

RabFlmom said:


> I just looked at the one ticket I had saved from the 70s.  I think it is from 73 or 74 during spring break. It was $7.50 for 12 adventures.    E tickets were used for Small world, 20,000 Leagues under the Sea, Country Bear, Jungle Cruise, Pirates of the Caribbean, Hall of Presidents, and the Haunted mansion.  D tickets were for the train, skyway to Fantasyland, grand prix raceway, skyway to tomorrowland, Mickey Mouse review,Tom Sawyers Island,Tiki birds, and the riverboats.  C tickets  we didn't have any left so not sure what they were but I had checked off that we went on flight to the Moon, Peter Pan's flight,  and the tree house so they must have been c's.  B tickets  were for main street cinema, Dumbo, tea party ride, shootin' gallery, and the Mike Fink Keel boats. A tickets were for the Omnibu, horse cars, and main street vehicles.
> You didn't need a ticket for The Walt disney Story, Circle vision,  and If you had Wings.
> 
> Amazingly, there are still 2  E tickets left in it.  The tickets are pre- space mountain so definitley before my 1975 trip when we had the greatest time ever in the Magic Kingdom during the Bi-Centinnial.  That and seeing the space shuttle launch were the things that lured me to Florida in 1976.  LOL  thinking back it might have been a litttle of the "Runaway Bride "Syndrome, though.  LOL  I called off my wedding a week before  it was to happen.  <VBG>



You also didn't need a ticket for the Carousel of Progress, though I don't know when it was introduced...but my mother and I always crack up because she told me how it was (and still is) one of her favorite rides because of it.


----------



## TLinden16

I'm going to move this over to our collector's board.  You might get some great info over there.


----------



## Kathleen Hamrick

********** said:


> Are they complete booklets? If so, I would be VERY interested in those tickets. You can PM me if you would like. Even a partial book might interest me.
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE COMPLETE BOOKS
> 
> *********


----------



## chartle

dup


----------



## chartle

Warning 8 year old Zombie thread.


----------



## Kristen Mayle

********** said:


> Are they complete booklets? If so, I would be VERY interested in those tickets. You can PM me if you would like. Even a partial book might interest me.
> 
> *********



Hi,

It's been a while since this post, but I have 2 complete ticket booklets with 2 day admissions, in addition to 3 incomplete books.  I know that I can still use the complete ones for park tickets, but I'd rather they go to a collector.  If you are interested, please let me know.  This is my first post on Dis Boards, so I can't PM.

Thanks,
Kristen


----------



## Disney Digital Collector

chris4disney said:


> Thanks for the link!!!!  Based on that information and looking at my tickets I think these were from 1975.  They are two partial booklets of *Adult 8 Adventure Magic Key ticket book (available to Magic Kingdom Club members only) any 8 attractions in the park.*


These are amazing.... wow!


----------

